# Alternative to poor base sound system



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Thought about upgrading my base auto system in my Gen2 Diesel but it simply didnt make sense to dump $750+ into a decent sound system upgrade, so I started looking for an alternative. I came up with these - [FONT=&quot]Tronsmart Mega Bluetooth. [/FONT]These had some great reviews and are one of the bluetooth speakers that internal app allows you to use two speakers in stereo sound. Purchased them on Amazon during Prime day a few months ago.

I have placed then in the front foot well on each side with the tweeters pointing on a slight angle towards the driver/passenger with the base port back towards the door/firewall. 

Sound is frankly quite an improvement in clarity, stereo imaging and even the bass. I use Spotify 320kdps for music most of the time, and even streaming XM radio using my phone is a improvement from the factory reception on XM. Use my phone to control the volume - and these are as loud as most would ever listen to.

I dont use them locally, but I mainly use the car for a 300 one way commute out Mon back Thur, so it works out very well. 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0776PYXJ1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

cdccjohnson said:


> Thought about upgrading my base auto system in my Gen2 Diesel but it simply didnt make sense to dump $750+ into a decent sound system upgrade, so I started looking for an alternative. I came up with these - Tronsmart Mega Bluetooth. These had some great reviews and are one of the bluetooth speakers that internal app allows you to use two speakers in stereo sound. Purchased them on Amazon during Prime day a few months ago.
> 
> I have placed then in the front foot well on each side with the tweeters pointing on a slight angle towards the driver/passenger with the base port back towards the door/firewall.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. Can you post a few photos showing exactly where and how you fixed them solidly?


----------

